# What is the best way to handle a horse that bucks at the canter?



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

There is this horse I ride, Norman, who has had a pretty bad past. Hes hurt a lot of people, very badly too. It wasn't really his fault though, because the saddles they used on him never fit, and he was jumped and everything with a hurt back, and hes thrown a lot of people as well. He was then bought by a lady I work with, so hes not my horse or anything, I just ride him, but I'm close to him like hes my horse too. Hes gone through therapy for his back, so it's better now. Anyway, Norman bucks at the canter. Right now, I only walk and trot him, which hes fine with, but pretty soon I want to try to canter him. I'm not really afraid of him, but I would like some good advise on how to handle a horse that does this. Also, What is the best way to prepare for a buck, and what can you do to keep yourself safe if the horse is bucking? It normally wouldn't worry me, but a lot of people have gotten hurt very badly from being thrown off of him, and I don't want to end up in the hospital...


----------



## welshies rule (Feb 7, 2010)

right I'm going to assume you've had his teeth checked and you've had his saddle checked.

depending on how he bucks...

if its just lifting his back end a few feet on the floor and you're well balanced just keep a contact and put your leg on. once he realises he's not in pain he may stop bucking and you can just ride him through it. I would try this under most circumstances, even if he's broncing if you can stay on. once you have a couple of nice strides of canter out of him bring him back to a trot then walk and give him loads of praise. . but be warned it may take a while for him to stop bucking and you may have a few weeks of this.

as for staying on... I can't remember how I do it I just do. ..

to stop him bucking to begin with, try not to let him get his head between his knees (easier said than done) and if it helps you keep your balance don't be afraid to move with his movement. does this help??


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

welshies rule said:


> right I'm going to assume you've had his teeth checked and you've had his saddle checked.
> 
> depending on how he bucks...
> 
> ...


Yes, this helps I think it will be a good idea to try cantering him for a short period, and then give him a ton of praise if he does it nicely. Also, I'm not sure what his buck is like, because I have never experienced it, but I'm assuming he bucks high, because in his past he once bucked someone sending them right over his head when the person tried to ride him bareback. So, I guess for now, I should just wait and see how his canter goes.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

welshies rule said:


> once you have a couple of nice strides of canter out of him bring him back to a trot then walk and give him loads of praise. . but be warned it may take a while for him to stop bucking and you may have a few weeks of this.


Many horses that have been allowed to 'run free', 'play', get excited, and pick their own speed above the trot wind up bucking, i.e. telling you they want to go-go-go. The above advice is good...do a lot of trot/canter transitions to reinforce that you have the speed control.



> to stop him bucking to begin with, try not to let him get his head between his knees (easier said than done)


Yes...if you feel or sense his head going down, get the head back up, go back to a trot, and start over. Be careful not to get in him mouth more than necessary, though...some clever horses will switch from trying to buck to rearing to escape the bit.



> ...and if it helps you keep your balance don't be afraid to move with his movement.


The biggest challange is to avoid a very natural reaction to tense up and 'hold on'. When you tense, you stiffen and lose your ability to move with the horse. I may sound stupid, but to the best of your ability try and ride it out just like nothing unusual is happening.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

With a chronic bucker, IMO slowing him down or stopping him when/while he does it will only reinforce for him that if he bucks he won (got out of working). If you want to really fix it be prepared to ride him through it. When he bucks keep enough pressure on him that he can't get his nose between his knees and give him more leg and push him through the bucking. Once he stops and relaxes for several strides then break him back down to a trot or walk and let him stew about what he just learned. Repeat. Over and over until he eventually realizes that bucking = more work. They are naturally lazy creatures by habit, this is why give/release & working harder for correction are both effective training tools. 

PHM is so right that the biggest challenge is to avoid the natural reaction to tense up your body. When I first started training on my own that was the hardest part for me to work through. Now this is going to sound silly and feel free to laugh at me (I do frequently!) I would imagine myself as the first woman riding in the PBR finals...silly but it helped. I even nicknamed the first pally bucker I worked with Bodacious after the bull. That was 15+ years ago, now it's just another day at the office


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Many horses that have been allowed to 'run free', 'play', get excited, and pick their own speed above the trot wind up bucking, i.e. telling you they want to go-go-go. The above advice is good...do a lot of trot/canter transitions to reinforce that you have the speed control.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I definitely agree on the last thing you said. I have actually been working on that. I found my self doing that one time, the very first time I cantered a horse, and I realized it's a lot better to relax and let the horse move you with its rhythm. I generally am very relaxed when riding, so I probably won't have to worry about that part anymore. When ever a horse does a random, spooked move, my first instinct is too focus on how to relax him and keep my self centered, rather than holding on.. 
Also, I just experienced a minor buck with Norman today I didn't even know it was a buck at first, lol, so I am probably worrying about it more than I need too. I kept my balance very well though. I can usually always sense their tension and it helps me to move with their movement. Anyway, the buck wasn't at the canter though, I was only walking him... Actually, he was probably standing still lol. But it wasn't anything I did, I think his bit was in his mouth upside down accidentally (I don't know for sure) and it was irritating him. If it wasn't that, than it must have been the bees flying near him. He get's annoyed by bugs.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I was told by my instructor to bring the horse onto a tight circle, keep the pace going but make him circle.


----------



## NoHorse (Feb 18, 2011)

Maybe it would be a good idea to longe him at the canter and see how he bucks (high, low, hard, etc). 

Also make sure you don't lean forward when he bucks.


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

NoHorse said:


> Maybe it would be a good idea to longe him at the canter and see how he bucks (high, low, hard, etc).
> 
> Also make sure you don't lean forward when he bucks.


Maybe that would be a good idea. I never thought of lunging him.


----------



## welshies rule (Feb 7, 2010)

> With a chronic bucker, IMO slowing him down or stopping him when/while he does it will only reinforce for him that if he bucks he won (got out of working).


I'm not sure if this was in response to what I said about a few strides of canter then loads of praise but what i meant was that once the rider had ridden through the bucks and had a few decent strides say 20metres worth to slow then praise.

was that not what it sounded like I meant?? sorry its just Im not always brill at expressing myself x


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

welshies rule said:


> I'm not sure if this was in response to what I said about a few strides of canter then loads of praise but what i meant was that once the rider had ridden through the bucks and had a few decent strides say 20metres worth to slow then praise.
> 
> was that not what it sounded like I meant?? sorry its just Im not always brill at expressing myself x


lol  _"Im not always brill at expressing myself"_


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

having trained quite a few horses i totally agree with the members who say *keep him from getting his head down. it's a fact that they can't buck if they cant get their head down. *He may jump and dance but he most definitely wont be able to buck. make sure you are in the arena when you try this so he can't run off with you. (Or can't run far) and make sure to have an on ground helper. in fact the first time I'd put him on a lounge line warm him up with just the saddle go through all the paces and if all systems are go try riding him on the lounge through the first canter.
I guess it goes without saying that you have checked to make sure that your saddle fits him and his back is pain free before you start. someone posted videos of saddle fitting and if you have not seen them take a look I thought i knew quite a bit about saddle fit and i learned A LOT form the videos. I think back to horses i had ongoing problems with as a kid and I'm SURE it was a saddle fit causing horse pain problem.....


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

WildAcreFarms said:


> having trained quite a few horses i totally agree with the members who say *keep him from getting his head down. it's a fact that they can't buck if they cant get their head down. *He may jump and dance but he most definitely wont be able to buck. make sure you are in the arena when you try this so he can't run off with you. (Or can't run far) and make sure to have an on ground helper. in fact the first time I'd put him on a lounge line warm him up with just the saddle go through all the paces and if all systems are go try riding him on the lounge through the first canter.
> I guess it goes without saying that you have checked to make sure that your saddle fits him and his back is pain free before you start. someone posted videos of saddle fitting and if you have not seen them take a look I thought i knew quite a bit about saddle fit and i learned A LOT form the videos. I think back to horses i had ongoing problems with as a kid and I'm SURE it was a saddle fit causing horse pain problem.....


I agree that it would be a good idea to lounge him on the first canter, and I do have an on ground helper As well as I always ride him in a ring.


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

Does he buck in canter when he is loose or on the lunge?

You must always ride through a buck, or the horse learns that it is a way of getting out of work! So keep their head at the right height (not up, as this will stress him more, just keep a contact so that he can't get it right down and chuck you off) and kick on! Stay relaxed or he may well act up just because he feels you are tense, and ride him forwards. If he bucks, a sharp "no!" and more leg is enough to tell him that bucking is naughty, as soon as he stops relax your hands as a reward and continue to ride him forwards.

When you do decide to canter him, put your stirrups up a hole, just so that you have a bit more balance!


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Levade said:


> Does he buck in canter when he is loose or on the lunge?
> 
> You must always ride through a buck, or the horse learns that it is a way of getting out of work! So keep their head at the right height (not up, as this will stress him more, just keep a contact so that he can't get it right down and chuck you off) and kick on! Stay relaxed or he may well act up just because he feels you are tense, and ride him forwards. If he bucks, a sharp "no!" and more leg is enough to tell him that bucking is naughty, as soon as he stops relax your hands as a reward and continue to ride him forwards.
> 
> When you do decide to canter him, put your stirrups up a hole, just so that you have a bit more balance!


I'm not sure how he reacts to being lunged, I still have yet to try that. And thank you for the good advise


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I can't tell you anything that isn't already posted..I can only reinforce stuff by saying that it is a FACT that if their head isn't down they can't buck..and My best advice for when he DOES buck..keep control of his head and keep him moving through the buck..Don't let him stop and buck..If you are loping and you feel him getting ready for it just push him f orward with your seat..not really squeeze with your legs because that might just MAKE him buck worse..But good soild movement will help alot, and ride his bucks..go with him not against him..Hope it helps..


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

hmmmm everyones advice is really good....heres food for thought.....what kind of bucking, is it like a always when he goes into canter, or is he the horse that every once in a while throughs in bucks out of the blue...

my experiance is if you can feel bucks coming you can fix the horse.

There are some horses though that are dangerous and go onto to hurt person after person, these are the ones that are fine and you think you fixed them and then every so often they throw in a blind buck, i dont mean little buck but a mad buck. I have seen some horses that people take on "cos they are going to be the one to fix them"....broken pelvis later the horse goe son to the next person.

if hes a predictable bucker go for it!! everyones advice has been great....bt if hes not...take a long hard think...because it will all go fine until u find yourself on the ground..

sorry dont mean to buzz kill, good luck for your project! =)


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

wild horses said:


> hmmmm everyones advice is really good....heres food for thought.....what kind of bucking, is it like a always when he goes into canter, or is he the horse that every once in a while throughs in bucks out of the blue...
> 
> my experiance is if you can feel bucks coming you can fix the horse.
> 
> ...


Haha I would say they are probably more organized bucks, being at the canter, I just don't know how hard he bucks. I haven't cantered him yet, and that's why I am trying to prepare first. He one time did very minor bucks when I was just standing with him. I didn't even know he was bucking at first, but that was because of a different factor. But I'm pretty sure hes not going to have a nice buck at all considering how many people hes tossed off.


----------



## AislingxXx1234 (Sep 2, 2010)

This is an interesting discussion! Everyone is offering pretty good advice. Now I shall have a go.
When you feel him buck, turn him in a tight circle...I horse can't run or buck if his back legs are crossing each other (this is why if you have a bolter, circles are used to stop them). This should make so he can't buck a second time. Enough times with this, and he should get the message. Don't stop him after your circle though this would only be letting him 'win' (he gets a break after bucking and he'll remember and do it to stop lol) just circle and then keep trotting, ask for a canter again.
If you are a strong enough rider that you will stay on for a few bucks, push him forward! Keep contact on him mouth, and make him get going! This will get his head up therefore not letting him buck. Remember, leg WILL infact solve all your problems lol
Most importantly, as hard as it is, relax. The more you tense, the more likely you are to fall! As silly as it sounds, start talking to your horse or yourself when you ask for a canter. I've tried singing before(that circus music-am sure you know they one. Super annoying but keeps you relaxed lol)...it keeps you breathing and relaxed so you'll move with your horse better. Other than that, look up. Only grad mane as your last resort because it will only make you lean forward and lose balance faster. Hope that some of this helpful and let us know how it goes!


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

AislingxXx1234 said:


> This is an interesting discussion! Everyone is offering pretty good advice. Now I shall have a go.
> When you feel him buck, turn him in a tight circle...I horse can't run or buck if his back legs are crossing each other (this is why if you have a bolter, circles are used to stop them). This should make so he can't buck a second time. Enough times with this, and he should get the message. Don't stop him after your circle though this would only be letting him 'win' (he gets a break after bucking and he'll remember and do it to stop lol) just circle and then keep trotting, ask for a canter again.
> If you are a strong enough rider that you will stay on for a few bucks, push him forward! Keep contact on him mouth, and make him get going! This will get his head up therefore not letting him buck. Remember, leg WILL infact solve all your problems lol
> Most importantly, as hard as it is, relax. The more you tense, the more likely you are to fall! As silly as it sounds, start talking to your horse or yourself when you ask for a canter. I've tried singing before(that circus music-am sure you know they one. Super annoying but keeps you relaxed lol)...it keeps you breathing and relaxed so you'll move with your horse better. Other than that, look up. Only grad mane as your last resort because it will only make you lean forward and lose balance faster. Hope that some of this helpful and let us know how it goes!


Haha, thank you!  I like the part about singing to the horse, I always love to sing to him when I'm riding him


----------



## AislingxXx1234 (Sep 2, 2010)

Your welcome..I hope something works and you figure this guy out!


----------



## DarkHorseDream (Apr 17, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> With a chronic bucker, IMO slowing him down or stopping him when/while he does it will only reinforce for him that if he bucks he won (got out of working). If you want to really fix it be prepared to ride him through it.


There ya have it. Welcome to the wonderful world of horses.


----------



## DarkHorseDream (Apr 17, 2011)

oops double post


----------

